# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  تاریخ اعلام نتایج اولیه کنکور 96

## sahar.parnia

امروز اخبار گفت تو همین هفته میزنن نتیج رو.
شما خبر رو دیدید؟
خیلی نگرانم

----------


## -AMiN-

*میزاره جمعه شب بعد هم لفتش میده شنبه صبح یا عصر میاد رو سایت 
این کارا روال هرسال سنجشه !*

----------


## sahar.parnia

> *میزاره جمعه شب بعد هم لفتش میده شنبه صبح یا عصر میاد رو سایت 
> این کارا روال هرسال سنجشه !*


خدا کنه زودتر بزنند
کل بدنم ph اسیدی شده از دست این کنکور.
من خودم خبر رو ندیدم ولی بهم گفتند ک گفته توی این هفته میزنن.
طفلیها امسال خیلی راستگو شدن رییس سازمان سنجش چند روز قبل از کوکور طفلی گفت کنکور امسال آسون گرفتیم هیچ کس باور نکرد ولی دیدیم همین شد.
حالا واسه نتایج هم همین باید باشه

----------


## -AMiN-

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط sahar.parnia


خدا کنه زودتر بزنند
کل بدنم ph اسیدی شده از دست این کنکور.
من خودم خبر رو ندیدم ولی بهم گفتند ک گفته توی این هفته میزنن.
طفلیها امسال خیلی راستگو شدن رییس سازمان سنجش چند روز قبل از کوکور طفلی گفت کنکور امسال آسون گرفتیم هیچ کس باور نکرد ولی دیدیم همین شد.
حالا واسه نتایج هم همین باید باشه


توکلی که اصلا این خبر رو تکذیب کرد و گفت شنبه 14 مرداد میاد ! 
معلوم نیست کی به کیه
ولی همون شنبه احتمالا میاد*

----------


## ja1378

> خدا کنه زودتر بزنند
> کل بدنم ph اسیدی شده از دست این کنکور.
> من خودم خبر رو ندیدم ولی بهم گفتند ک گفته توی این هفته میزنن.
> طفلیها امسال خیلی راستگو شدن رییس سازمان سنجش چند روز قبل از کوکور طفلی گفت کنکور امسال آسون گرفتیم هیچ کس باور نکرد ولی دیدیم همین شد.
> حالا واسه نتایج هم همین باید باشه


کنکور راحت بود واس شما!
درسای فیزیک و دینی که خیلی راحت بودن
زیست هم که اصلا بدون ابهام 
عربی هم درک مطلب از این راحتتر نمیشد
شیمی هم سال دومش اب خوردن بود و مسائل راحتی داشت 
پ.ن:اون ریاضی بود ک راحت شد ن تجربی
چی از این جو دادنا بهتون میرسه

----------


## milad76

دوستان الکی ب خودتون استرس ندین  :Yahoo (65): از تعطیلات لذت ببرین :Yahoo (50):  ب سنجش هم اصلا اعتماد نکنین  :Yahoo (112): برسه موعد اعلام میندازش عقب شبی هم ک اعلام کنه سایتش 2 3 ساعت بستس  :Yahoo (23): پارسال حدود 9 شب بود دادن من سریع گرفتم بعدش چک کردم سایت تا 1 لود نمیشد کلا :Yahoo (20):

----------


## ninish

> خدا کنه زودتر بزنند
> کل بدنم ph اسیدی شده از دست این کنکور.
> من خودم خبر رو ندیدم ولی بهم گفتند ک گفته توی این هفته میزنن.
> طفلیها امسال خیلی راستگو شدن رییس سازمان سنجش چند روز قبل از کوکور طفلی گفت کنکور امسال آسون گرفتیم هیچ کس باور نکرد ولی دیدیم همین شد.
> حالا واسه نتایج هم همین باید باشه


يا كنكور ندادي يا خيلي پرتي،ساده شده بود؟؟!!! برو بابا

----------


## سحر96

چرا این همه میگین ساده شده بود...
خوب اگه ساده بوده کنکور برا شما ایشالا نتیجه اش هم خوب میشه دیگه چرا بقیه رو ناامید میکنید ...؟؟؟

ابجی هم اسم... :Yahoo (2):

----------


## sahar.parnia

> کنکور راحت بود واس شما!
> درسای فیزیک و دینی که خیلی راحت بودن
> زیست هم که اصلا بدون ابهام 
> عربی هم درک مطلب از این راحتتر نمیشد
> شیمی هم سال دومش اب خوردن بود و مسائل راحتی داشت 
> پ.ن:اون ریاضی بود ک راحت شد ن تجربی
> چی از این جو دادنا بهتون میرسه


چی میگید شما
بله دینی و فیزیک رو مخصوصن دینی رو خیلی بدجور سوال دادن
ولی کلن نسبت ب سالهای پیش در کل کنکور آسونی بود مخصوصن شیمی و زیست
من جو نمیدم 
آمار این رو هم ثابت کرده

----------


## sahar.parnia

> يا كنكور ندادي يا خيلي پرتي،ساده شده بود؟؟!!! برو بابا


یک سال نیومدم تو این سایت عجب بچه های سایت ادبیاتشون تغییر کرده.
پرت شمایید که ادب رو رعایت نمیکنید موقع نوشتناتون.

----------


## ninish

> چی میگید شما
> بله دینی و فیزیک رو مخصوصن دینی رو خیلی بدجور سوال دادن
> ولی کلن نسبت ب سالهای پیش در کل کنکور آسونی بود مخصوصن شیمی و زیست
> من جو نمیدم 
> آمار این رو هم ثابت کرده


يعني كشك تر از اين حرف نديدم 
اگه منظورت اون امار قلم چي بود كه بايد بگم سوالاي دام دار با ظاهر ساده كه باعث شد بزنن اسان تر از حد انتظار ولي بعد كليدا ديدي كه اكثر دبيرا تو اكثر سوالا هم اختلاف نظر داشتن با هم 
ضمنا براي اطلاعت بگم تمام عمومي ها سخت تر شده بودن+فيزيك و همون زيستي كه شما ميگي

----------


## sahar.parnia

> چرا این همه میگین ساده شده بود...
> خوب اگه ساده بوده کنکور برا شما ایشالا نتیجه اش هم خوب میشه دیگه چرا بقیه رو ناامید میکنید ...؟؟؟
> 
> ابجی هم اسم...


هم اسم خودم نگاهی ب آمار کلی بندازید بجز دینی و فیزیک بقیه نسبت ب پارسال یا ساده تر بودن مثل شیمی 
یا مثل زیست تقریبن همون حد بودن
من قصدم نامید کردن کسی نبود .
تعجب میکنم از این واکنشها.
انشالله شما هم خوب داده باشید.

----------


## sahar.parnia

البته رضایت من هم نسبیه.
به نسبت زحمتی ک کشیدم راضی هستم و میگم آسون بود.
البته چندتا سوال مشکل دار داشت کنکور ک احتمالن یا حذف میشه یا دو گزینه ای.
مثلن واسه درس زیست واقعن مدیون اشکان هاشمی هستم ک توی تلگرامشون واقعن شیوه ی تست زنی زیست رو یاد داد.
و خدا رو شکر از درصدش هم راضیم هر چند با چندتا بی دقتی چند تست رو اشتباه زدم.
نظر اشکان هاشمی رو میتونید درمورد زیست ببینید.

----------


## kurdish boy

> هم اسم خودم نگاهی ب آمار کلی بندازید بجز دینی و فیزیک بقیه نسبت ب پارسال یا ساده تر بودن مثل شیمی 
> یا مثل زیست تقریبن همون حد بودن
> من قصدم نامید کردن کسی نبود .
> تعجب میکنم از این واکنشها.
> انشالله شما هم خوب داده باشید.


بعد از امدن نتایج مشخص میشه اسون بوده یانه ..

----------


## sahar.parnia

> بعد از امدن نتایج مشخص میشه اسون بوده یانه ..


بله اون موقع مشخص میشه با مقایسه درصد و ترازهای هر درس

----------


## aliazadi

شما رشته ریاضی خوندین اونوقت میگین زیست و شیمی ، .... راحت بود. :Yahoo (35): 
لطفا بعد از اعلام نتایج پیش ما بیا ......

----------


## sahar.parnia

> شما رشته ریاضی خوندین اونوقت میگین زیست و شیمی ، .... راحت بود.
> لطفا بعد از اعلام نتایج پیش ما بیا ......


از بچه های قدیمی سایت شمیده بودم ک به خاطر  تغییر کردن جو و ادبیات بچه ها دیگه نمیان تو این سایت متوجه منظورشون نمیشدم .
الان خدا رو شکر با اولین پستهام متوجه شدم چی میگن .
بله هنوز هم میگم تا روزی هم ک نتایج بیاد همینو میگم .
چون توی هر دو درس 70 درصد زدم و باز هم میگم خیلی آسون بود.

----------


## Mahya14

بی خیال بچه ها. یکی میگه سخت بود یکی میگه آسون بود. دوباره اون بحث چند روز پیشو درست نکنین
بعد نتایج همه چیز معلوم میشه

----------


## ninish

#انقدر_جواب_عقده_اي_ها_را_ند  يم  :Yahoo (4):  
كنكور واسه شما اسون بوده بعععله 
جوابا ميان و ميبينمتون  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## samsam

قبلا گفتم بازم میگم چزی بنام کنکور اسون  بود وجود بود نداره ممکنه یه درس سوالاش مثل سالای قبل بیاد   ولی بجاش یه درسم   سوالاش زمین تا اسمون تفاوت وجود داره  داره   اینا تو تو سابقه سه بار کنکور دادن میگم

----------


## ja1378

بله اقا زیست راحت بوده خیلی هم راحت 
ولی شما نتایج اومدم ی سر بزن غیب نشو
زیست پر از دام بود فقط بظاهر ساده بود
امسال 40 تا 50 زیست دقیقا همان تراز پارسال رو داره
شیمی هم فرقی با پارسال نداشت
فقط ریاضی یا ادبیات راحتتر بود

----------


## ja1378

> از بچه های قدیمی سایت شمیده بودم ک به خاطر  تغییر کردن جو و ادبیات بچه ها دیگه نمیان تو این سایت متوجه منظورشون نمیشدم .
> الان خدا رو شکر با اولین پستهام متوجه شدم چی میگن .
> بله هنوز هم میگم تا روزی هم ک نتایج بیاد همینو میگم .
> چون توی هر دو درس 70 درصد زدم و باز هم میگم خیلی آسون بود.


بگو خیلی اسون بود
انقدر بگو تا خودتم باورت شه
اگه بالا زدی ک خوشحالت و ترازت خوبه 
ولی اگه این نباشه خیلی حرکت زشتیه روحیه بقیه رو خراب کردن

----------


## samsam

> بله اقا زیست راحت بوده خیلی هم راحت 
> ولی شما نتایج اومدم ی سر بزن غیب نشو
> زیست پر از دام بود فقط بظاهر ساده بود
> امسال 40 تا 50 زیست دقیقا همان تراز پارسال رو داره
> 
> شیمی هم فرقی با پارسال نداشت
> فقط ریاضی یا ادبیات راحتتر بود


اخه   با لازدن درصد  چرا باید دل بچها خالی بشه

----------


## samsam

> هنوز بلد نیست مخصوصا رو چطور می نویسن بعد راجع به سختی کنکور اظهار فضل میکنه


 شما الان فقط گیرت رو یه غلط املایی

----------


## Aminsa

آقا من همینجا دعوا رو خاتمه میدم :Yahoo (4): 
چه آسون چه سخت چه همسطح باشه این بحث فرقی بحال شما نمیکنه :Yahoo (110): و نتیجه کنکورتون عوض نمیشه :Yahoo (110): 
بخاطر همین دعوت میکنم بیایم درباره ی زمان اعلام نتایج بحث کنیم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## sahar.parnia

> بگو خیلی اسون بود
> انقدر بگو تا خودتم باورت شه
> اگه بالا زدی ک خوشحالت و ترازت خوبه 
> ولی اگه این نباشه خیلی حرکت زشتیه روحیه بقیه رو خراب کردن


باز هم میگم یک ساله نیومدم چی ب سر این فروم اومده کاش مدیریتش ی ذره بیشتر نظارت کنن.
من فقط ب یک دلیل دیگه نمیام سایت که واسه خودم و وقتم ارزش قایل هستم.
خدا رو شکر توی این فروم با پزشکای خوب آینده آقا پرهام رحمانی و علیرضا آروین آشنا شدم 
ولی واسه شماها واقعن متاسفم.

----------


## samsam

> شما وکیل ایشونی؟


 نه   ولی  گیر الکی گرفتن خوشم  نمیاد    وقتی تند مینوسی کیبرد مشکل پیشدا میکنه       موندم بچهای این  انجمن   چرا تا بهشون میگن  کنکور اسون یا سخت بود موجی میشن
 عزیزم کنکور  که فقط از نظر سوالات اینا سخت نمیشه  یکی مراقبش  سر ازمون بده یکی مضطرب میشه       یکی هم چیز دیگه وگرنه بین  رتبه  یک تا هزار از نظر سطح سواد تفاوت وجود نداره

----------


## Special

> آقا من همینجا دعوا رو خاتمه میدم
> چه آسون چه سخت چه همسطح باشه این بحث فرقی بحال شما نمیکنهو نتیجه کنکورتون عوض نمیشه
> بخاطر همین دعوت میکنم بیایم درباره ی زمان اعلام نتایج بحث کنیم


چه آسون چه سخت چه همسطح باشه این بحث فرقی بحال شما نمیکنه :Yahoo (110): و زمان اعلام نتایج عوض نمیشه :Yahoo (110): 
بخاطر همین دعوت میکنم بیایم با خاموش کردن اینترنت ، در مصرف برق صرفه جویی کنیم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## sahar.parnia

> هنوز بلد نیست مخصوصا رو چطور می نویسن بعد راجع به سختی کنکور اظهار فضل میکنه


برو بابا صرفن اینجوری نوشتم وگرنه مطمین باش املای من از شما خیلی قویتره 
خندم میگیره از برخوردتون و متاسفم.اگه کنکوری بودید و یا هستید بهتون پیشنهاد میکنم بجای ول چرخیدناتون تو سایت با اون بی ادبیاتون برید درستکن رو بخونید تا شاید ی روزی اومدید و شما هم راضی بودید از نتیجتون .

----------


## samsam

خودتون  دارین میگین  دوتا درس اسون بود  بود دوتا درس سخت پس از نظر سطح سوالات  تو   یه جور بوده حالا تراز دوتا درس میانگینش میاد بالا دوتا میاد پایین

----------


## Aminsa

> باز هم میگم یک ساله نیومدم چی ب سر این فروم اومده کاش مدیریتش ی ذره بیشتر نظارت کنن.
> من فقط ب یک دلیل دیگه نمیام سایت که واسه خودم و وقتم ارزش قایل هستم.
> خدا رو شکر توی این فروم با پزشکای خوب آینده آقا پرهام رحمانی و علیرضا آروین آشنا شدم 
> ولی واسه شماها واقعن متاسفم.


آقا من عاجزا درخواست دارم اوقات خودمون رو ناراحت نکنیم و بیایم مسالمت آمیز زندگی کنیم :Yahoo (4): هر دو طرف همدیگر رو به بزرگیشون ببخشن! :Yahoo (4): بعد ادعای تحمل نقد یا نظر مخالفم میکنیم :Yahoo (110): قطعا هر نظری ، نظر مخالفم داره و این کاملا طبیعیه!چه تو سیاست چه تو علم!!مهم اینه که بتونیم با وجود اختلاف نظر کنار هم زندگی کنیم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## samsam

امیدوارم زمان اعلام نتایج  همه اینایی که الان هستن بازم حاظر باشن

----------


## Aminsa

> چه آسون چه سخت چه همسطح باشه این بحث فرقی بحال شما نمیکنهو زمان اعلام نتایج عوض نمیشه
> بخاطر همین دعوت میکنم بیایم با خاموش کردن اینترنت ، در مصرف برق صرفه جویی کنیم


مگه زمان اعلام نتایج مشخصه که بخواد عوض بشه اصن :Yahoo (10):  :Yahoo (4): 
ولی با صرفه جویی موافقم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## sahar.parnia

> آره جون عمت خداشاهده رتبمم از تو بهتر میشه


خود پیداست....
انشالله ،بخیل ک نیستم.
خوشبختی شما به خوشبختی من لطمه نمیزنه
و همین جور خوشبختی من به خوشبختی شما لطمه نخواهد زد.

----------


## ARAM.esh

اين بحثا تقصير سنجشه اگه نتيجه ها رو زودتر ميزد اينجوري نميشد :Yahoo (4):

----------


## amirhossein78

> خود پیداست....
> انشالله ،بخیل ک نیستم.
> خوشبختی شما به خوشبختی من لطمه نمیزنه
> و همین جور خوشبختی من به خوشبختی شما لطمه نخواهد زد.




بچه ها تموم کنین دیگه بچه نیستین که کم کم دارین دانشجو میشین زشته

----------


## amirhossein78

آتش بس 
ول کنین به این فک کنین که تو دانشگاه مورد علاقتونین و دارین کیف و حال میکنین

----------


## amin1441

چرا انقد بحث و جدل میکنید؟! :Yahoo (4):  مث تایپیک همسایه شده... World War 3
ولی از حق نگذریم حقیقتا دینی و فیزیک ریاضی سخت بود :Yahoo (21):  حالا سخت هم نبوده باشه تیپ اکثر سوالاش از عرف خارج بود

----------


## amirhossein78

> آره جون عمت خداشاهده رتبمم از تو بهتر میشه



عاقو شما هم ببخش دیگه ول کن این بحث ها به هیچ دردی نمی خوره جز اعصاب خرد کنی

----------


## aliazadi

> باز هم میگم یک ساله نیومدم چی ب سر این فروم اومده کاش مدیریتش ی ذره بیشتر نظارت کنن.
> من فقط ب یک دلیل دیگه نمیام سایت که واسه خودم و وقتم ارزش قایل هستم.
> خدا رو شکر توی این فروم با پزشکای خوب آینده آقا پرهام رحمانی و علیرضا آروین آشنا شدم 
> ولی واسه شماها واقعن متاسفم.


شما لطفی در حق ما و اون وقت با ارزشت بکن و این دوروبرا نیا ، حداقل تا اعلام نتایج، تورو خدا .

----------


## tavari

ببخشید دوستان می خواستم بدونم پزشکی تهران یا شهید بهشتی یا ایران ظرفیت مازاد دارن؟

----------


## amirhossein78

عاقو ما خواهش کردیم سحر خانم شما هم بیخیال شین ایشالا بهترین رتبه رو بیارین 
پایان بحث ول کنین دیگه اه

----------


## amirhossein78

> ببخشید دوستان می خواستم بدونم پزشکی تهران یا شهید بهشتی یا ایران ظرفیت مازاد دارن؟


فک نکنم من خودم به شخصه تفاوت پردیس و ظرفیت مازاد رو نفهمیدم هنوز

----------


## amirhossein78

خب خداروشکر بحث تموم شد اینطوری خوبه

----------


## ja1378

> باز هم میگم یک ساله نیومدم چی ب سر این فروم اومده کاش مدیریتش ی ذره بیشتر نظارت کنن.
> من فقط ب یک دلیل دیگه نمیام سایت که واسه خودم و وقتم ارزش قایل هستم.
> خدا رو شکر توی این فروم با پزشکای خوب آینده آقا پرهام رحمانی و علیرضا آروین آشنا شدم 
> ولی واسه شماها واقعن متاسفم.


مدیریت ی فکری ب حال متوهم ها هم بکنه خوبه

----------


## amirhossein78

دانجشو های پردیس دانشگاه بهشتی رشته پزشکی معلوم میشن از بقیه؟؟میدونم که  کلاساشون با روزانه ها یکی هستش ولی اگه خودشون نخوان بقیه میفهمن که  پردیسن؟؟

----------


## Aminsa

> دانجشو های پردیس دانشگاه بهشتی رشته پزشکی معلوم میشن از بقیه؟؟میدونم که  کلاساشون با روزانه ها یکی هستش ولی اگه خودشون نخوان بقیه میفهمن که  پردیسن؟؟


مهم باطنه قضیست :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mehrab98

اه  :Yahoo (21):  
دعوا میکنید لااقل یکم کشش بدید تا ما برسیم من تازه رفته بودم تخمه و پفیلا بگیرم بیام دنبال کنم  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (99):

----------


## mehrdadlord

یه سری ها هستن تو سنجش اشنا دارن یکی دو روز زودتر میگیرن نتیجه رو  :Yahoo (21):   درک نمیکنم  :Yahoo (21):  

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk

----------


## mehrab98

اقا شنبه هفته بعد دگ قطعیه بیخیال شید برید پی کارتون :/ هنوز واسه استرس داشتن زوده نگه دارید برای مثلا حدود ۴ شنبه ۵ شنبع...  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## WickedSick

> یه سری ها هستن تو سنجش اشنا دارن یکی دو روز زودتر میگیرن نتیجه رو   درک نمیکنم  
> 
> Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


نمیدونم شوخی گفتی یا جدی, ولی در واقع اینی که گفتی واقعیت داره  :Yahoo (21): 
یکی از اقوام ما اشنا داشت.. درصد هاشو که همون 2-3 روز اول گرفت فک کنم :/ با درصد های اصلیش مو هم نمیزد!
رتبش هم 4-5 روز قبل نتایج گرفته بود ولی به کسی نگفت.

----------


## mehrab98

> یه سری ها هستن تو سنجش اشنا دارن یکی دو روز زودتر میگیرن نتیجه رو   درک نمیکنم  
> 
> Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


مهرداد یکی کمک مشاور تو مدرسه داشتیم که البته الان آدم شده بش میگن مشاور من پارسال باهاش سخت دعوا کردم تو مدرسه  :Yahoo (68):  حالا بعد فهمیدم از خ.ر شانسی طرف و شانس بد من بابای یکی از شاگردای بدبختش یکی از کارمندای سنجشه پارسال دو سه روز زودتر جوابارو به یسری گفته بود امسالم دو هفته پیش گفته بود دهم جوابا رو مبتونم ببینم !

----------


## Taha19

دوستان ناسلامتی شا همتون کنکور دادین یعنی بزرگ شدین و میخواین وارد دانشگاه شین و اینده خودتونو رو بسازین و مسولیت پذیر شین و بزرگ شین این کارا چیه اخه ...
خب همه چرا ب ی خانم حمله کردین ... ایشون نظرشون رو گفتن  نظر هرکس قابل احترامه هر کس ی نظری داره ک بایسی همه احترام بزارن به هیچ کس نمیاد در سن ما ک اینجور بچگانه رفتار کنیم ....کنکور ی جوابی خواهد داشت دلیل نمیشه ب خاطر اینا دعوا بشه خدا ب همه ب اندازه تلاششش کمک میکنه پس همه چیو بهش بسپارین مطمین باشین ک کمتر از اونی ک استحقاقشو دارین نمیرسین .خدا خودش نتیجه زحماتو حتی بیشتر هم پاداش میده ...اینکه سخت بود یا اسان بسپارین ب رقیباتون ک ببنین اونا چند میزنن و تزارشون چن میشه ...ولی ب عقیده من کنکور امسال مثل 93 یا 92 بودش ...مطمین باشین ب اسوونی 95 نبود ...
تو عمومی ها ادبیات درسته اسون بود ولی ن اسون تر از کنکورای 5 سال اخیر ...
مطمینا عربی و دینی و زبان واقعا سخت از کل عمومیای سالای قبل بود شاید عربی هم سطح 
اختصاصیا ریاضی اسون بود اینو همه میدونن و درصد 20برای دانش آموزای متوسطو درصد بالای 50برای قوی ها خوبه دیگه بالای 90 کار بزرگانه ریاضیه ک خیلی قوی باشه 
زیست مثل 95بود درسته ولی ابهام زیاد داشت واژه تازه هم میشه یافت تو ازمون ک اینجا هم درصد 30برای دانش آموزای متوسط و درصد بالای 50 برای قوی ها خوبه
فیزیک سخت بود از سال پیش حتی میتونم بگم ک از 94 هم سختر باشه 
شیمی ب نظرم مثل 95 داخل کشور پارسال بود و از 94 اسون تر بود 
دوستان  پس میشه نتیجه  گرفت ک سطح کنکور قابل پیش پینی نیس فقط میشه ی معادل سازی با سال های پیش کرد ولی نمیشه قطعی گفت و میشه سطح کنکور اممسال رو ی چیزی بین 95و 94 پیش بینی کرد ک کنکور 93 بهترین نمونه برای پیش بینی هسش 
دوستان من این حرفا رو از خودم درنیاوردم از روزی ک کنکور دادیم تحقیق و بررسی زیادی کردم کنکور های مختتلف رو و تخمین های مختلف رو ...مطمین باشین ن ب طور قطعی ولی بطوری 60درصد احتمالی مثل 93 خواهد بود ...سه چهار روز دیگر صبر کنین خدا بزرگه ...خدایا چنان کن سرانجام کار تو خوشنود باشی و ما رستگار موفق باشین  :Yahoo (100):

----------


## mehrab98

> نمیدونم شوخی گفتی یا جدی, ولی در واقع اینی که گفتی واقعیت داره 
> یکی از اقوام ما اشنا داشت.. درصد هاشو که همون 2-3 روز اول گرفت فک کنم :/ با درصد های اصلیش مو هم نمیزد!
> رتبش هم 4-5 روز قبل نتایج گرفته بود ولی به کسی نگفت.


اگ رتبت خوب بشه و زودتر بدونی خیلییی حال میده میشه تمام عقده های جمع شده از کنکورو هم تو اون فاصله ک نتایج میاد رو بقیه که استرس دارن خالی کرد  :Yahoo (23):   :Yahoo (4):

----------


## WickedSick

> اگ رتبت خوب بشه و زودتر بدونی خیلییی حال میده میشه تمام عقده های جمع شده از کنکورو هم تو اون فاصله ک نتایج میاد رو بقیه که استرس دارن خالی کرد


نه این یارو فامیلمون خر پول بود  :Yahoo (4): 
خواست ببینه در حد پزشکی شهرمون میاره یا نه که اگه نیاره جمع کنه واسه خارج کشور ://////

----------


## mehrab98

> نه این یارو فامیلمون خر پول بود 
> خواست ببینه در حد پزشکی شهرمون میاره یا نه که اگه نیاره جمع کنه واسه خارج کشور ://////


من تهش اینه ک ببینم چی میارم متناسب با اون جمع کنم فرار کنم کوهای اطراف تهران =))

----------


## hamid_MhD

*جوابا ب احتمال زیاد جمعه ساعت 12 به بعد میاد که خوابتون کوفتتون شه.
پارسالنم اینکارو کردن*

----------


## Aminsa

:Y (548):  :Y (548): 


> اگ رتبت خوب بشه و زودتر بدونی خیلییی حال میده میشه تمام عقده های جمع شده از کنکورو هم تو اون فاصله ک نتایج میاد رو بقیه که استرس دارن خالی کرد


ذهن شیطانی ای داری :Y (548):

----------


## mehrab98

> *جوابا ب احتمال زیاد جمعه ساعت 12 به بعد میاد که خوابتون کوفتتون شه.
> پارسالنم اینکارو کردن*


من که تا ۳ ۴ بیدارم امیدوارم همون ۳ ۴ ساعت بعدشو نگیرن ازم :-(

----------


## hamid_MhD

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mehrab98


اگ رتبت خوب بشه و زودتر بدونی خیلییی حال میده میشه تمام عقده های جمع شده از کنکورو هم تو اون فاصله ک نتایج میاد رو بقیه که استرس دارن خالی کرد  


مهراب جون ذهنتو ....دوس دارم*

----------


## hamid_MhD

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mehrab98


من که تا ۳ ۴ بیدارم امیدوارم همون ۳ ۴ ساعت بعدشو نگیرن ازم :-(


به لطف توخلی ذهن مریض میگیرن ازت
ما پارسال تا صبح تو گروه میزدیم تو سرمون.
یه گروه زده بودم 30 نفر بودن
نتایج اومد همه لفت دادن اعم از خودم*

----------


## mehrab98

> *
> به لطف توخلی ذهن مریض میگیرن ازت
> ما پارسال تا صبح تو گروه میزدیم تو سرمون.
> یه گروه زده بودم 30 نفر بودن
> نتایج اومد همه لفت دادن اعم از خودم*


پارسال اون شب ک نتایج اومد از بس ... بودم  :Yahoo (21):  تا دو سه روز بعد تو شک بودم شبش تقریبا برا خواب مشکلی نبود:// گاهی وقتا دوست دارم جای کوزت باشم اما در انتظار نتیجه کنکور نباشم  :Yahoo (68):  



امیدوارم اون شب همه از خوشحالییی خوابمون نبره  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Taha19

> از نظر منم کنکور امسال از 95 و 94 ساده تر بود ولی اگه این قضایا پیش نمیومد هیچوقت اینو نمی گفتم اصلا چه دلیلی داره که چند روز مونده به کنکور این حرفو بزنم؟ میخوام چیو بدست بیارم؟ من نمیدونم شاید این خانم مشکلی دارن که با آزار بقیه و دیدن ناراحتیشون آروم میشن


نه عزیزمن  ایشون مشکل ندارن .......
شما الان نظر دادین درسته ؟؟
خب نظرتون قابل احترامه ...لزومی نداره کسی بخاطر نظر کسی ناراحت شه چون هر کس ی حرفی و یه نظری داره ...
ولی  شما در اشتباهین کنکور ما بین 95 و 94 بود یعنی از 94 اسونتر و  کمی درحدود 20درصد از 95سختتر بود ....

----------


## hony1996

* خدا بخیر بگذرونه. کی میشه هفته بعد اینموقع باشه من خوشحال باشم خدایا میشهههه؟*

----------


## mehrdadlord

> مهرداد یکی کمک مشاور تو مدرسه داشتیم که البته الان آدم شده بش میگن مشاور من پارسال باهاش سخت دعوا کردم تو مدرسه  حالا بعد فهمیدم از خ.ر شانسی طرف و شانس بد من بابای یکی از شاگردای بدبختش یکی از کارمندای سنجشه پارسال دو سه روز زودتر جوابارو به یسری گفته بود امسالم دو هفته پیش گفته بود دهم جوابا رو مبتونم ببینم !


رقابت سنگینی داری با من تو بدشانسی  :Yahoo (4): ) درصدا بیاد پیروز این رقابت مشخص میشه  :Yahoo (4):  من کنکور قبلیم دینی م شده بود  تو کارنامه ۱۶ !   :Yahoo (21):  هنوزم نمیدونم چرا ! 

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk

----------


## mehrab98

> رقابت سنگینی داری با من تو بدشانسی ) درصدا بیاد پیروز این رقابت مشخص میشه  من کنکور قبلیم دینی م شده بود  تو کارنامه ۱۶ !   هنوزم نمیدونم چرا ! 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


ارزو میکنم پیروز این رقابت بشی  :Yahoo (23):  
#شوخی ^_^

----------


## mehrdadlord

> نمیدونم شوخی گفتی یا جدی, ولی در واقع اینی که گفتی واقعیت داره 
> یکی از اقوام ما اشنا داشت.. درصد هاشو که همون 2-3 روز اول گرفت فک کنم :/ با درصد های اصلیش مو هم نمیزد!
> رتبش هم 4-5 روز قبل نتایج گرفته بود ولی به کسی نگفت.


جدی میگم . کلا  اون سالی که مدرسه بودم خیلیا رتبه شون رو میدونستن دو سه روز قبل !



Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk

----------


## susba

> نه   ولی  گیر الکی گرفتن خوشم  نمیاد    وقتی تند مینوسی کیبرد مشکل پیشدا میکنه       موندم بچهای این  انجمن   چرا تا بهشون میگن  کنکور اسون یا سخت بود موجی میشن
>  عزیزم کنکور  که فقط از نظر سوالات اینا سخت نمیشه  یکی مراقبش  سر ازمون بده یکی مضطرب میشه       یکی هم چیز دیگه وگرنه بین  رتبه  یک تا هزار از نظر سطح سواد تفاوت وجود نداره


داداش مشکل کیبورد با غلط املایی خواسته یا ناخواسته فرق داره.وقتی آدم دستش اشتباهی بخوره حروف کلمه جابجا می شه یا یه حرف با حرف کناریش!نه که حرف از این سر کیبورد بپره اون سر کیبورد.
طرف تو سایت کانون اومده بود گفته بود من "تعقیر"رشته دادم و رفتم فلان رشته.یکی گیر داده بود اون یکی گفته بود تو تایپ با موبایل پیش می یاد!!بله پیش می یاد مثلا تغییر بشه تعییر یا تفییر ولی نه این که کلا دو حرف رو روی هوا بنویسی.این مشکل بی سوادی و املای ضعیفه نه مشکل کیبورد!
البته یه سری کلمات رو هم ملت واسه راحت کردن کار غلط می نویسن مثل همین مخصوصا که این از بی سوادی نمی یاد ولی بازم برای زبان آسیب زاست :Yahoo (2): 
ولی با حرفت خیلی موافقم.به نظر منم سختی کنکور به سختی و آسونی سوالش نیست به شرایطیه که سر جلسه پیش می یاد و بعضا نمی شه مدیریتش کرد مثل همین چیزی که گفتی.یا نگرانی کم آوردن زمان یا غلط وارد کردن یا این که فرصت نکنی سوالایی که جواب دادی رو وارد پاسخنامه کنی و...از همه ش بدتر هم اینه که آدم در مرز انفجار باشه و از نگرانی این که اگه بره دستشویی ده دقیقه رو از دست داده ندونه بره یا نره :Yahoo (68):

----------


## Ali.psy

*باز این دعواهای الکی شرو شد

هرکس نظرش محترمه و قرار نیست به همه بازخورد ها و پیاما حتما جواب بدیم......تایپک پارسال کجا اینجا

قراره با دعا کردن نتایج بهتر بشه....هرچی تلاش کردی نتیجشو میبینی..نه این مسائل...خدا کمکت کرده به شرط تلاش و اگاهی خودت...*

----------


## Amiiin

چقدر بحث کردین :Yahoo (21):

----------


## ninish

اگه اين بحثا تموم شد يه عزيز دل انگيزي اداب توسل به معصومين رو مختصر بگه ، مخصوصا فاطمه زهرا(س)  :Yahoo (1):  
مرسي

----------


## fardin78

> اگه اين بحثا تموم شد يه عزيز دل انگيزي اداب توسل به معصومين رو مختصر بگه ، مخصوصا فاطمه زهرا(س)  
> مرسي


به نظرم تو گوگل سرچ کنید بهتره. دوباره تاپیک از صراط مستقیم کج میشه و دوباره بحث میشه

----------


## ninish

> به نظرم تو گوگل سرچ کنید بهتره. دوباره تاپیک از صراط مستقیم کج میشه و دوباره بحث میشه


تو گوگل به اندازه يه مفاتيح الجنان توضيح داده اصلا ادم پشيمون ميشه  :Yahoo (4):

----------

